# Fromm for Kitties... She doesn't like it!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone feed Fromm to their cat?

We just picked up a 5 lb. bag of Salmon a la Veg for our cat, Charlotte. She is by no means a picky eater but she didn't seem very interested in the new food. She's been leaving behind the Fromm in her bowl and only eating her Purina Pro Plan.:doh: She has been fed Pro Plan since we got her 2 years ago and she's had their salmon formula before so I don't think it's the flavor... Hummmmmmm I'm stumped, because I wouldn't have thought Charlotte a picky eater. She's always been food motivated which is one reason why we had to buy her an automatic feeder. : 

I've also noticed that the kibble is _really small _compared to the many other dry cat foods that I've seen. Anyone else think this kibble is small? I don't even think she's even chewing it. She usually cracks the Pro Plan kernels one time and then eats them. How is the dog food--small kibble as well?

I am going to give her more time to adjust and get used to the new food. I really want to give Fromm a chance because I've heard of such good results with many of you and your goldens. I also want to feed our pup Fromm so I figured we might as well be a Fromm Family!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is a good food but I must have trash kitties because they will not touch it. They only will eat pro plan and friskies. So to help save alittle money I combine it.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I've not tried the Fromm cat food for my kitty boys, but I've wanted to. One of my cats is prone to crystals, so I keep them on an almost entirely canned food diet. When we go away for an overnight, I like to be able to leave dry food out for them. That being said, my cats must be "gutter" cats too, because I've tried Wellness, Tiki Cat, and other high quality canned foods, but their favorite is Fancy Feast. There are only a handful of classic flavors that I will buy because of ingredients. 

To answer one of your questions though  - Yes, the Fromm dog food kibble pieces are pretty small. They are actually what I would think of for a normal puppy kibble size. I wish they were a bit larger, but I don't think Sophie really chews her kibble, regardless of what size it is. Sawyer is also loving the Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato!


----------

